# 

## kapoczta

http://www.katalogprojektow.pl/artyk...wa.php#pasywny

Znalazłem coś takiego na sieci niestety niepełne informacje, czy udało się komuś uzyskać dokładniejszy opis?

----------


## mdzalewscy

> http://www.katalogprojektow.pl/artykuly_plyta_fundamentowa.php#pasywny
> 
> Znalazłem coś takiego na sieci niestety niepełne informacje, czy udało się komuś uzyskać dokładniejszy opis?


w wolnej chwili poszukam, mam gdzieś dokumenty z konferencji, która odbyła się na BUDMA, sporo tego było.

----------


## beton44

szczególnie podoba mnie się ten fragment o nawiezieniu 80cm żwiru....

----------


## Elfir

na forum sa zdjęcia z budowy płyty.

----------


## mdzalewscy

> szczególnie podoba mnie się ten fragment o nawiezieniu 80cm żwiru....


drogo .........

----------


## zygi-zyg

no super ,tylko popatrzcie na date artykułu 2005r,beton B 20 po 190 zł,robocizna 4000 ,chyba chwyt w ramach reklamy.

----------


## coulignon

poza tym ta płyta jest strasznie spaprana. Nie wzorowalbym sie.

----------


## aadamuss24

Ceny z dzisiaj beton B 20 226 pln netto, robocizna 5000. (płyta 100m2) Beton pierwszy z brzegu, jak poszukać to pewnie i taniej by się znalazło. Zmiany nie takie wielkie.

----------


## aadamuss24

Gdyby ktoś jednak szukał zdjęć to można obejrzeć je w moim dzienniku.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?157129-Karii

----------


## gosto2

Witam nasza Pani Architekt zaprojektowała nam nastepujący fundament.
1.podsypka piaskowa zagęszczona 20cm
2.chudy beton 10 
3.2xpapa
4.płyta żelbetonowa B20 15 cm
5.folia czarna PE
6.styropian twardy 20 cm
7.płyta betonowa dociskowa 10cm
8.gładź cementowa z instalacją ogrzewania podłogowego 5 cm
9.wylewka samopoziomująca
10. mata izolująca
11.podłoga parteru panele podlogowe

Daliśmy do wyceny nasz projekt i jeden z wykonawców stwierdził że to fundamenty jak w bunkrze( będzięmy przepłacać na materiale a po co nam bunkier ). Niezybyt się z mężem orientujemy dlatego proszę o opinie co o tym sądzicie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Elfir

Co tam budujecie? Wieżowiec? 
A może budujecie się pośrodku bagien czy lotnych piasków?

----------


## gosto2

Dzięki prosiłam o opinię i rady a nie o głupie komentarze. No ale może niektórzy tak mają?

----------


## vega1

jakie głupie komentarze? Ta płyta jest naprawdę jak pod bunkier. Albo inaczej. Jest zbyt solidna, jak pod dom jednorodzinny. I to o wiele. Czytaj na forum, jakie ludzie porobili płyty super. Twoja niepotrzebnie jest skomplikowana.

----------


## orvis

> Witam nasza Pani Architekt zaprojektowała nam nastepujący fundament.



Na mój gust to płytę powinien zaprojektować konstruktor na podstawie badań geologicznych i specyfiki danego budynku, warunków wodnych na działce itd...

----------


## cezka

> Na mój gust to płytę powinien zaprojektować konstruktor na podstawie badań geologicznych i specyfiki danego budynku, warunków wodnych na działce itd...


dokładnie tak,nie ma co mieć pretensji do Pani architekt,widocznie nie ma doświadczenia /a może żadnego/,przede wszystkim to rola konstruktora a nie architekta,ze mną też rozmawiał architekt,że mu się płyty nie podobają i odradza klientowi,boi się, z całym szacunkiem ale to nie robota architekta. W/g mnie niepotrzebna ilość warstw betonu,to mi wygląda na płyte na szkodach górniczych,ale nie do końca.swoja drogą ta wierzchnia warstwa żelbetu jest mało nośna.Tak jak pisał kolega,badania gruntu,dopasowanie parametrów płyty do obciążeń/nosności gruntu/zalecenia co do odwodnienia bądź nie.I buduj na płycie jeśli to ma uzasadnienie.Przestrzegam natomiast przed naciąganiem realiów do potrzeb płyty.Czasami klienci naciskają a trzeba powiedzieć - lepiej nie.Nie radzę jesli są zaprojektowane słupy o duzym obciązeniu /np. trzymające całą konstrukcję wiązarową/ ,jeśli jest duży skos na działce.Wracając do poczatku, geotechnik,konstruktor.

----------


## gosto2

Dziękuję bardzo rzeczywiście będziemy budować na działce ze sporą różnicą terenu, ale nie na szkodach górniczych. Chyba najlepiej bedzie jak zadzwonimy do konstruktora żeby wyjaśnił nasze wątpliwości. Serdecznie pozdrawiam.

----------


## homer76

Witam wszystkich serdecznie

Zgadzam się z przedmówcami, że zaproponowana płyta jest przekombinowana i musi sporo kosztować.

Myślę, że wyjściem do obliczeń dla konstruktora powinien być układ jak poniżej:
- podsypka piaskowa z zagęszczeniem gr. 30 cm
- izolacja przeciwwilgociowa z foli
- izolacja cieplna z płyt styropianowych 20 cm
- izolacja przeciwwilgociowa z foli
- izolacja cieplna obwodowa z płyt styropianowych 10 cm
- zbrojenie płyty siatką z prętów żebrowanych
- betonowanie płyty gr. 20 cm betonem B25 - I tu nasuwa się pytanie do czytelników z forum - czy w górnej warstwie betonu B25 można rozłożyć podłogówke?

Fakt, że badania gruntu to podstawa.
Pozdrawiam
homer76

----------


## vega1

bywali tu użytkownicy, którzy układali podłogówkę pod drugą warstwą zbrojenia i chwalą sobie. Choć roboty przy tym jest w ciul. Tyle rurek przekładać pod zbrojeniem, aż strach myśleć bo mnie to czeka. B20 chyba jest wystarczający.

----------


## gibzwein

Elfir - najlepszy doradca
vega1
homer76
proszę podajcie swoje doświadczenie zawodowe w budownictwie.
Bunkier to wy chyba widzieliście ale w Klewkach, jedzcie do Gierłoża (kwatera Hitlera) to zobaczycie bunkier.
15 cm betonu na płytę fundamentową to konstrukcyjne minimum, płyta pod blok z podziemnym garażem to ok 60 cm betonu zbrojonego górą i dołem dwukierunkowo.

----------


## Elfir

gibzwein - no cóż, moje doświadczenie z płytą sprowadza się do tego, że zamierzam tak wybudować swój dom. 
Moja architekt też miała takie przyciężkie pomysły na płyty fundamentowe - wg starej szkoły architektonicznej. Dlatego moją lekką płytę projektuje ktoś o świeższym spojrzeniu i znajomości nowoczesnych rozwiązań. 
Dlatego moja płyta to podsypka + styropian + beton B20 ze zbrojeniem 
Bez niepotrzebnych kilku warstw papy, chudziaka i folii
Ale jak ktoś słusznie zauważył - liczą się też warunki sadowienia: szkody górnicze, tereny podmokłe i zalewane. Ja wykonałam badania geologiczne, aby określić prawdziwe zapotrzebowanie na materiał, bez przewymiarowania elementów.

----------


## jajmar

> Moja architekt też miała takie przyciężkie pomysły na płyty fundamentowe - wg starej szkoły architektonicznej. Dlatego moją lekką płytę projektuje ktoś o świeższym spojrzeniu i znajomości nowoczesnych rozwiązań.


Znaczy ogrodnik? 

Nie ma w dziedzinie konstruowania płyt żadnej nowej szokły. Nie ma i nie było czegoś takiego jak "szkoły architektoniczne" jeżeli chodzi o płyty. Tym od zawsze zajmowali się konstruktorzy. Jeżeli coś odchudziło płyty to większa dokładnośc obliczęń dzieki ogólnie mówiąc komputerom a nie liczeniu na piechote. To chyba jedyna zmiana jaka nastąpiła.

----------


## Elfir

Nie, konstruktor. Twój sarkazm jest mało wyrafinowany.

Płyta wg "starej szkoły" jest sadowiona poniżej poziomu przemarzania gruntów i ma odwrócony układ warstw względem "lekkiej" płyty - czyli: beton a na to ocieplenie a na to znów beton i posadzka . Jak płyty pod blokami czy Pałacem Kultury w W-wie.
Lekka płyta fundamentowa nie była praktycznie w Polsce stosowana do momentu, kiedy Legalett zaczął takie wylewać, korzystające z doświadczeń ze Skandynawii i Niemczech. Płyta jest stawiana powyżej poziomu przemarzania i ma układ odwrotny: ocieplenie a na to beton jako posadzka. Moja architekt i jej konstruktor do dziś upierają się, że jej posadowienie i trwałość zaprzecza prawom fizyki a przede wszystkim polskiej normie  :smile:

----------


## jajmar

> Moja architekt i jej konstruktor do dziś upierają się, że jej posadowienie i trwałość zaprzecza prawom fizyki a przede wszystkim polskiej normie


Twierdzę podobnie.

----------


## BOHO

> Twierdzę podobnie.


no to Legalett czekają poważne problemy.....

----------


## cezka

> Znaczy ogrodnik? 
> 
> Nie ma w dziedzinie konstruowania płyt żadnej nowej szokły. Nie ma i nie było czegoś takiego jak "szkoły architektoniczne" jeżeli chodzi o płyty. Tym od zawsze zajmowali się konstruktorzy. Jeżeli coś odchudziło płyty to większa dokładnośc obliczęń dzieki ogólnie mówiąc komputerom a nie liczeniu na piechote. To chyba jedyna zmiana jaka nastąpiła.


dokładnie tak,mozna projektować opierając sie na obliczeniach,badaniach geologicznych itp.Można też negować jak wielu moich rozmówców,podobno projektantów,inzynierów, /polemika nie bo nie/,posadowienie płyty pt. strefa przemarzania,odradzali klientom płyty nie mają cniestety ochoty dopuścić do głowy mozliwości,że można dom posadowić inaczej niż do tej pory.Owa sterfa przemarzania-w kontekście posadowienia domu.-Słynna  Polska Norma Numer: PN-81/B-03020  Tytuł: Grunty budowlane - Posadowienie bezpośrednie  budowli - Obliczenia statyczne i projektowanie.Tam w pkt. 2.2 jest mowa i uzasadnienie posadowienia poniżej strefy przemarzania- TAM GDZIE GRUNT JEST WYSADZINOWY  - polecam zajrzenie do tej normy i poproszenie o przeczytanie na głos każdego kto sie nią podpiera mówiąc NIE.Po to robi się badania geotechniczne.Powinni wprowadzić wzorem niektórych urzędów obowiązek wykonania takowych badań.Wtedy mając to w łapie idziemy do projektanta,ale nie architekta, do konstruktora i pytamy czy mozna zrobić płytę i na jakich warunkach.Bywa,ze jeśli grunt nasypowy,torfy itd.,generuje to wielkie ryzyko i konstruktor sie boi,ale sa na to inne rozwiazania.Robiłem już raz fundamentowanie gdzie grunt nosny był na 3,2 m a powyżej torf jak w doniczce.Musi byc jednak wspóldziałanie konstruktora z potencjalnym wykonawcą i to juz najlepiej na etapie projektowania.Co do doradztwa,proszę i uważam,że mam absolutną rację, to fajne forum nie jest miejscem na doradzanie posadowienia domu,jak położyc panele ok. ale nie fundamentowanie.Nawet jęsli są tutaj konstruktorzy /może kilku/,to i oni nie mając projektu,wyników badań geologicznych,mapki terenu z rzędnymi,nie moga nic doradzić a wręcz nie powinni.Czasami /przearbiałem to już kilka razy/ konstruktor mówi,że zespól kilku czynników /względy bezpieczeństwa,ekonomiczne/ przemawia za tym aby nie robic płyty/.Nawet postawienie budy dla psa zależy od jego wielkości i upodobań a ustawienie jej wzgledem stron swiata/ deszcze,wiatr/, tez jest ważne.

----------


## justus67

Moja płyta wg projektu:
podsypka piaskowa       30 cm
Chudy beton                     10cm
warstwa poślizgowa 2x papa       
płyta B-20 zbrojona siatką fi 10-15x15cm w dwóch poziomach
2x papa lub folia
styropian    15cm
podkład cementowy zbrojony siatką Rapitza

Badanie geotechniczne wykazało wysoki poziom wód gruntowych i III kat.szkód górniczych

----------


## Elfir

przy takim układzie masz mostek cieplny na styku ściana betonowa płyta. bo przecież nie będziesz murował ścian na styropianie.

----------


## jajmar

Ale zyskuje na soildnym posadowieniu budynku.

Podaj ile będzie kosztwał ten mostek cieplny w skali roku. Tzn ile wzrosną straty ciepła w budynku przez "ten mostek" .

----------


## Elfir

A skąd mam wiedzieć? Na pewno będzie całkiem spory, skoro zwykły słup betonowy w domach energooszczędnych jest odradzany. A do zwykłych fundamentów zaleca się bloczki izolujące.

lekceważenie tak oczywistego mostka oznacza po prostu, że dom nie ma być energooszczędny. A taki można zbudować klasycznie, bez bawienia się w płyty.

----------


## jajmar

> A taki można zbudować klasycznie, bez bawienia się w płyty.


Pewnie że można inwestycja w płyte w 90% nie zwróci sie nigdy.  

Chyba przesadzasz w tym co piszesz, może gdyby dom miał byc pasywny to jezcze warto walczyć, ale nie energooszczedny. Piszez że bedzie "spory "  to nic nie oznacza. Ktoś Ci wcisnoł brednie i boisz sie jakiegos mostka który  w rozrachunu budynku ma znikome znaczenie. Żeby nie było że sie czepiłem Ciebie, nie Ty jedna powtarzasz to zdanie o fundamencie i mostku. Jak do tej pory nie trafiłem na wyliczenie ile kosztuje ten mostek. Dziennie/miesięcznie/rocznie, jak kto woli. Może warto policzyć zanim wyda się kase na udziwnienia? 
Wiem to co pisze nie jest modne bo podwarza sens "nowej myśli architektonicznej" czy jakoś tak.

----------


## Elfir

Jajmar - Przecież nikt nie będzie ci obliczał dokładnie ile strat ciepła jest przez wykusz, podcienie podparte betonowymi słupami czy balkony żeby udowodnić, że te rozwiązania nie są energooszczędne. Niezależnie od obliczeń, jestem pewna, że byś starał się je podważyć. 
Skoro dom pasywny zaleca się stawiać na lekkiej płycie a nie na klasycznych fundamentach, oznacza, że taki mostek występuje. 
Lepiej unikać mostków na etapie projektowania. 
A, że lekka płyta jest tańsza w budowie niż klasyczny fundament to jej dodatkowa zaleta. Nie wiem skąd u ciebie ta 90% pewność, że się nie zwróci, skoro doświadczenia forumowiczów są inne?

----------


## jajmar

Nie nie próbowałbym podważyć. Od dawna widzę opinie że są spore czy duże straty. Nie trafiłem na wyliczenie ile faktycznie jest tej straty. 

Dlaczego wątpię w to że to ma sens? Dlatego że tradycyjnie wykonany fundament tzn ściana na równo z chudzuakiem, na chudziak idzie 10 cm styropianu i potem wylewka na ściane od poziomu chudziak często stosunkowo ciepły pustak/bloczek. Ściana od zewnątrz jest ocieplona, fundamnt najcześciej również. Uzyskujesz przenikanie ciepła w pionie w dół na wyskości dobrze ponad metr i do temperatury gruntu czyli jakieś+8 a nie do -20 jak w ścianie zewnętrzej. To pododuje ze ten mostek ktróry niektórym spędza sen z oczu ma znaczenie takie dla grzania budynku jak jedno czy dwa otwrcia drzwi w zimie.

Co do ceny wykonania. Liczyłem sam sobie wiem ze by było droższe od ław i ścian. Mój znajomy zaczyna lada dzień budowe był napolny na płyte. Piliczył koszt i mówi że nie wie jak to ludziom sie opłaca. Nie trwierdzę że w kazdym przypdaku płyta jest droższa ale myśle że jak napisze że często nie popełnie błedu.

----------


## cezka

[QUOTE=Arturo72;4074316]A tutaj to tak nie do końca.Wykonanie płyty to koszt ok.280-350zł/m.kw.Ja mam projekt domu o wymiarach 14,2x14=200m.kw
200m.kw.*280(350)zł=56-70tys.zł 
Z dużą dozą pewności mogę stwiedzić,że tradycyjny fundament będzie tańszy w wykonaniu.

Owszem,płyta może być opłacalna w domach z poddaszem o małej powierzni zabudowy ale nie w przypadku parteru lub domu o dużej pow.zabudowy.[/QUOT

trzeba natomiast przyjąć,że porównywanie ceny płyty fundamentowej do tradycyjnego fundamentowania jest poniekąd przekłamaniem,dlaczego?ponieważ gdyby brać pod uwagę produkt to z płyty fundamentowej możnaby wyciągnąć tylko samą płytę żelbetową,pogrubić ją o 5 cm i mamy porównywalne produkty -czyli element konstrukcyjny.W płycie fundamentowej porównując do fundamentów ,jest element wycieplenia,chudziak i rzecz dosyć ważna aczkolwiek lekcewazona do pewnego momentu - równa powierzchnia do przygotowania posadzki,nie ma problemu z ułożeniem styropianu,wylaniem równej warstwy wylewki /szczególnie przy podłogówce/.Osobnym problemem jest częste osiadanie posadzki w przypadku tradycyjnego fundamentowania,naprawiałem już parę razy zastrzykami taką sytuację i z rozmów z klientami -wiem ,że boli.Dyskusja o celowości płyty przestaje mieć też jakiekolwiek znaczenie w przypadku budownictwa szkieletowego,drewnianego,gdzie płyta jest wymogiem a robienie tradycyjnego fundamentowania i na to płyty jest ekonomicznym absurdem.
Jajmar - rozpatrując pewne zjawiska w nowoczesnym /aktualnie modnym/ podejściu do budowania widzę,że część inwestorów idąc w kierunku energooszczędności zapomina o tym,że w domu się mieszka i ma on byc wygodny,dawać komfort i ma byc nam przyjazny.Weźmy garaż,w domach o charakterze pasywnym -nie ma przejścia z garażu do domu,czyli idziemy przez podwórko z zakupami,moim skromnym zdaniem jest to dyskomfort.Bo strata ciepła? Tak jak Jajmar pytasz - a ile? 300 zł rocznie? ok. kupuję ten komfort za 3 stówki.

----------


## jajmar

> Tak jak Jajmar pytasz - a ile? 300 zł rocznie? ok. kupuję ten komfort za 3 stówki.


No tylko to co napisałeś to nie wyliczenie faktycznych strat oszczedności a wróżenie z fusów. 

Co do Twoich argumentów za płytą czyli siadanie chudziaka i nierówności chudziaka to sory ale nie sa trafione.
To że chudziak siada nie jest winą betonu [chudego] a niechlujstwa ekipy który wykonuje podsypkę. Teraz wyobraźmy soebie tą samą ekipe po której trzeba poprawić podłoże pod podłogą i pod płytą. Przecież nie ma gwarancji ze pod płytą przygotują podłoże właściwie. Ryzyko jest identyczne a koszty naprawy błedu w przypadku płyty dużo większe.
Sprawa równości pod izlolacje to dokładnie to sama sytuacja. Odrobina staranności i chudy beton też może być równy, odrbina lenistwa i płyta będzie "krzywa".

----------


## cezka

> No tylko to co napisałeś to nie wyliczenie faktycznych strat oszczedności a wróżenie z fusów. 
> 
> Co do Twoich argumentów za płytą czyli siadanie chudziaka i nierówności chudziaka to sory ale nie sa trafione.
> To że chudziak siada nie jest winą betonu [chudego] a niechlujstwa ekipy który wykonuje podsypkę. Teraz wyobraźmy soebie tą samą ekipe po której trzeba poprawić podłoże pod podłogą i pod płytą. Przecież nie ma gwarancji ze pod płytą przygotują podłoże właściwie. Ryzyko jest identyczne a koszty naprawy błedu w przypadku płyty dużo większe.
> Sprawa równości pod izlolacje to dokładnie to sama sytuacja. Odrobina staranności i chudy beton też może być równy, odrbina lenistwa i płyta będzie "krzywa".


chłopie,przykro mi ,w ogóle mnie nie zrozumiałeś, ale to nie miejsce na osobiste polemiki,nie wszyscy musza to czytać,poza tym,popatrz na tytuł wątka,co Ty tu robisz?to nie pytanie kawa czy herbata? tutaj podaja kawę,pytanie jaką ? a Ty mówisz,że kawa jest niezdrowa,nie ten wątek kolego

----------


## jajmar

> chłopie,przykro mi ,w ogóle mnie nie zrozumiałeś, ale to nie miejsce na osobiste polemiki,nie wszyscy musza to czytać,poza tym,popatrz na tytuł wątka,co Ty tu robisz?to nie pytanie kawa czy herbata? tutaj podaja kawę,pytanie jaką ? a Ty mówisz,że kawa jest niezdrowa,nie ten wątek kolego


A co osbistego było w moim poprzednim poście ? 

Nie napisałem nigdzie że płyta jest beee. Krytykuje niektóe rozwiązania czyli dodatki do kawy. 
Gdzie można pisac o płycie wg Ciebie jeżeli nie w wątku  "Płyta fundamentowa - opis wykonania"

----------


## tomclav

a propos klasyfikacji gruntów:

niewysadzinowe: zawierają cząstki o średnicy poniżej 0,05mm w ilości ponizej 20% oraz o średnicy mniejszej niż 0,02mm w ilości poniżej 3%. Piaski, zwiry itp, bezpieczne do posadowienia w kądych warunkach klimatycznych

małowysadzinowe:  zawierają cząstki o średnicy poniżej 0,05mm w ilości powyżej20% i poniżej 30% oraz o średnicy mniejszej niż 0,02mm w ilości 3% do 10%. Piaski drobne i pylaste

wysadzinowe: zawartość cząstek o średnicy poniżej 0,05mm w ilości powyżej 30% oraz o średnicy mniejszej niż 0,02mm w ilości powyżej 10%. grunty spoiste i namuły organiczne.

Jeżeli wysadziny zabezpieczycie przed zamarzaniem nie ma przeciwskazań żeby na nich budować, wykonanie opaski wokół domu z polistyrenu lub keramzytobetonu załatwia sprawę ewentualnie wybranie do głębokości przemarzania wysadzin i nawiezienie niewysadzinowych piasków/żwirów - zależnei co komu taniej wyjdzie.


Jeszcze spotkałem się z 2 "domowymi" sposobami określenia jaki typ gruntu posiadamy:
1.jezeli wykopaną prosto z dolu ziemię można zagnieść w kulkę która się nie rozpada to istnieje duże prawdopodobienstwo że jest to wysadzina.
2.jeżeli na łopacie którą kopiemy zostaje "film" - cieniutka warstewka po przetarciu ręką i zgarnięciu ziemi, po ziemi, którą wykopaliśmy to prawdopodobnie są to wysadziny. ( w domyśle ziemia która wykopaliśmy to glina).

to taka ludowa mądrość.

----------


## cezka

> a propos klasyfikacji gruntów:
> 
> niewysadzinowe: zawierają cząstki o średnicy poniżej 0,05mm w ilości ponizej 20% oraz o średnicy mniejszej niż 0,02mm w ilości poniżej 3%. Piaski, zwiry itp, bezpieczne do posadowienia w kądych warunkach klimatycznych
> 
> małowysadzinowe:  zawierają cząstki o średnicy poniżej 0,05mm w ilości powyżej20% i poniżej 30% oraz o średnicy mniejszej niż 0,02mm w ilości 3% do 10%. Piaski drobne i pylaste
> 
> wysadzinowe: zawartość cząstek o średnicy poniżej 0,05mm w ilości powyżej 30% oraz o średnicy mniejszej niż 0,02mm w ilości powyżej 10%. grunty spoiste i namuły organiczne.
> 
> Jeżeli wysadziny zabezpieczycie przed zamarzaniem nie ma przeciwskazań żeby na nich budować, wykonanie opaski wokół domu z polistyrenu lub keramzytobetonu załatwia sprawę ewentualnie wybranie do głębokości przemarzania wysadzin i nawiezienie niewysadzinowych piasków/żwirów - zależnei co komu taniej wyjdzie.


no i proszę ,coraz więcej rzeczowych wpisów,oczywiście przecietnemu inwestorowi to nic nie mówi,ale trzeba wyczulać na to geotechników przy zleceniach badań aby okreslali grunt jeśli jest wysadzinowy.

----------


## tomek131

To w końcu Legalett ze swoimi odwróconymi warstwami jest zgodny z normą,bezpieczny i legalny czy nie spełnia któregoś z tych warunków???

----------


## Elfir

niezgodny z polską normą, która wskazuje na sadowienie fundamentów poniżej poziomu przemarzania.

----------


## tomek131

No a te setki domów zbudowane w Polsce na Legalett,odebrane,dopuszczone do użytkowania?Może ta norma pisana była w 1965roku?

----------


## Elfir

Norma nie jest obligatoryjna. To tylko wskazówki. Do wydania pozwolenia na budowę nikt nie sprawdza konstrukcji budynku, tylko czy jest on zgodny z planem przestrzennym (bryła, kąt dachu, rozmieszczenie i wielkości okien, odległości od granic, itp.). To architekt i konstruktor biorą odpowiedzialność za swoje dzieło.

----------


## cezka

> niezgodny z polską normą, która wskazuje na sadowienie fundamentów poniżej poziomu przemarzania.


elfir oto wklejenie z  Numer: PN-81/B-03020
Tytuł: Grunty budowlane - Posadowienie bezpośrednie
budowli - Obliczenia statyczne i projektowanie2.2. Głębokość posadowienia fundamentów
2.2.1. Zasady ogólne. Przy ustalaniu głębokości posadowienia naleŜy uwzględniać następujące czynniki:
a) głębokość występowania poszczególnych warstw geotechnicznych,
b) wody gruntowe i przewidywane zmiany ich stanów,
c) występowanie gruntów pęczniejących, zapadowych, wysadzinowych,
d) projektowaną niweletę powierzchni terenu w sąsiedztwie fundamentów, poziom posadzek pomieszczeń
podziemnych, poziom rozmycia dna rzeki,
e) głębokość posadowienia sąsiednich budowli,
f) umowną głębokość przemarzania gruntów.
2.2.2. Zalecenia szczegółowe. Głębokość posadowienia powinna spełniać następujące warunki:
a) zagłębienie podstawy fundamentu w stosunku do powierzchni przyległego terenu nie powinno być mniejsze niŜ
0,5 m; projektowanie zagłębienia mniejszego niŜ 0,5 m wymaga uzasadnienia,
b) w gruntach wysadzinowych głębokość posadowienia nie powinna być mniejsza od umownej głębokości
przemarzania hz, którą naleŜy przyjmować zgodnie z rys. 1, dla danej części kraju; głębokość przemarzania naleŜy
mierzyć od poziomu projektowanego terenu lub posadzki piwnic w nieogrzewanych budynkach; Do gruntów
wysadzinowych zalicza się wszystkie grunty zawierajęce więcej niŜ 10 % cząstek o średnicy zastępczej mniejszej
niŜ 0,02 mm oraz wszystkie grunty organiczne

przeczytaj i powiedz kiedy trzeba stososać ponizej strefay przemarzania?może wklejenie tej normy utnie wreszcie wiele spekulacji.

----------


## Elfir

Opieram się na tym co przekazał mi konstruktor i architekt. Jak wiesz, Polska Norma jest niedostępna w internecie, trzeba ją kupić. Nie zamierzałam kupować jej tylko po to by sprawdzać słowa architekta.
Poza tym opierałam się na wiadomościach stąd:
http://www.muratordom.pl/budowa-i-re...,6323_2745.htm
"Uwaga! O ile tradycyjne fundamenty zwyczajowo posadawia się głębiej, niż 
przemarza grunt, o tyle płytę fundamentową możemy zrobić powyżej głębokości 
przemarzania, czyli w przestrzeni pomiędzy 50 a 80-140 cm poniżej 
powierzchni terenu. W domach wznoszonych za granicą płyty są wykonywane na 
głębokości zaledwie 30 cm. Polska Norma nakazuje, by fundamentowanie było 
zrobione co najmniej 50 cm poniżej poziomu terenu (wtedy, kiedy grunty są 
piaszczyste, czyli niewysadzinowe).". 


W każdym razie PN nie jest prawem, które trzeba obligatoryjnie stosować tylko wskazówkami dotyczącymi projektowania. Odpowiadałam na pytanie tomka.

Nie masz się podniecać, bo sama buduję na lekkiej płycie, na 30 cm i mam PN w dupie.

----------


## cezka

> Opieram się na tym co przekazał mi konstruktor i architekt. Jak wiesz, Polska Norma jest niedostępna w internecie, trzeba ją kupić. Nie zamierzałam kupować jej tylko po to by sprawdzać słowa architekta.
> Poza tym opierałam się na wiadomościach stąd:
> http://www.muratordom.pl/budowa-i-re...,6323_2745.htm
> "Uwaga! O ile tradycyjne fundamenty zwyczajowo posadawia się głębiej, niż 
> przemarza grunt, o tyle płytę fundamentową możemy zrobić powyżej głębokości 
> przemarzania, czyli w przestrzeni pomiędzy 50 a 80-140 cm poniżej 
> powierzchni terenu. W domach wznoszonych za granicą płyty są wykonywane na 
> głębokości zaledwie 30 cm. Polska Norma nakazuje, by fundamentowanie było 
> zrobione co najmniej 50 cm poniżej poziomu terenu (wtedy, kiedy grunty są 
> ...


ja oczywiscie też mam gdzieś ale wkleiłem norme aby każdy wątpiący mógł przeczytać,swoja drogą parę płyt ,które miałem robic klientom /oni chcieli/ upadło przez Panów inzynierów różnej maści,mówli oczywiście o normie,łeb mam twardy ale nie przebije nim głupoty /bo z betonu/

----------


## HenoK

> W każdym razie PN nie jest prawem, które trzeba obligatoryjnie stosować tylko wskazówkami dotyczącymi projektowania.


Akurat norma PN-81/B-03020 jest normą obowiązkową (na podstawie ROZPORZĄDZENIA MINISTRA INFRASTRUKTURY z dnia 12 kwietnia 2002 r. w sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie.).

----------


## cezka

W każdym razie PN nie jest prawem, które trzeba obligatoryjnie stosować tylko wskazówkami dotyczącymi projektowania. Odpowiadałam na pytanie tomka.
 trzeba stosować,ale   PO PRZECZYTANIU,ja pierdziele przecież zaznaczyłem na grubo, NA GRUNTACH WYSADZINOWYCH,już nie będę więcej się wypluwał
HENOK ma rację,trzeba stosować

----------


## HenoK

> HENOK ma rację,trzeba stosować


Co nie znaczy, że nie należy przy tym mysleć.
Np. zapis w normie:  


> zagłębienie podstawy fundamentu w stosunku do powierzchni przyległego terenu nie powinno być mniejsze niż
> 0,5 m; projektowanie zagłębienia mniejszego niż 0,5 m wymaga uzasadnienia,


W przypadku płyty fundamentowej posadowionej na gruncie niewysadzinowym takie uzasadnienie jest proste.
W końcu prawo zaleca stosowanie tej normy w jednym celu (z ROZPORZĄDZENIA MINISTRA INFRASTRUKTURY z dnia 12 kwietnia 2002 r. w sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie) :



> § 204. 1. Konstrukcja budynku powinna spełniać warunki zapewniające nieprzekroczenie stanów
> granicznych nośności oraz stanów granicznych przydatności do użytkowania w żadnym z jego elementów
> i w całej konstrukcji. 
> ...
> 4. Warunki bezpieczeństwa konstrukcji, o których mowa w ust. 1, uznaje się za spełnione, jeżeli
> konstrukcja ta odpowiada Polskim Normom dotyczącym projektowania i obliczania konstrukcji.


Jak widać, zastosowanie się do zapisów normy jest wygodne, bo zwalnia konstruktora z uzasadnienia płytszego posadowienia.

----------


## tomek131

No dobra.To jak zrobić Legalett?
- na gruntach nie wysadzinowych ,nie mniej niż 50cm lub uzasadnić jeśli płycej.
-na gruntach wysadzinowych na .......np 1.40 (zależy od regionu i jego strefy przemarzania) - to fajna płyta będzie....

p.s Henok czy mógłbyś zajrzeć na wątek o Legalett i pomóc mi znależść konkretną odpwiedż na pytanie o pompę ciepła powietrze/woda w połączeniu z Legalett?Dziękuję Ci z góry

----------


## HenoK

> No dobra.To jak zrobić Legalett?
> - na gruntach nie wysadzinowych ,nie mniej niż 50cm lub uzasadnić jeśli płycej.
> -na gruntach wysadzinowych na .......np 1.40 (zależy od regionu i jego strefy przemarzania) - to fajna płyta będzie....


Legalett wypracował swoją własną metodologię. 
Zatrudnia doświadczonych konstruktorów, którzy z pewnością sobie z tymi problemami poradzą.
Problem zaczyna się, gdy gdy ktoś chce zrobić podróbkę tego systemu  :sad: .

----------


## Anielka Q

Chcemy budować na płycie fundamentowej. Zrobiliśmy badania geotechniczne. Profil geologiczny, patrząc od powierzchni terenu, wygląda nastepująco:
*do 0,20 m - gleba
do 1,00 m - NAMUŁY
do 2,00 m - glina piszczysta zwięzła
do środka ziemi - IŁY (jak sucho, to twaroplastyczne)*
Badanie robione w listopadzie, woda gruntowa nawiercona na wys. 1,0 m od powierzchni terenu, ustabilizowana na 0,5 m od powierzchni.

Zatem (wg mojej wiedzy na temat fundamentów) raczej nie możemy na tych namułach zrobić nasypu i na tym płyty, tylko musimy zrobić wymianę gruntu. 
Przy planowanej powierzchni zabudowy 200 m kwadratowych i konieczności podniesienia się poziomu posadowienia przynajmniej do korony drogi, wychodzi nam ponad 300 m sześciennych kruszywa. Gigantyczny koszt i murowane kłopoty z wykonawstwem.

W tej sytuacji nasz architekt zaproponował takie rozwiązanie:
Robimy wykop do spągu gliny czyli ok. 1,0 m (rejon Krakowa, głębokość przemarzania ok. 1,0 m). W wykopie uładamy styrodur, na tym robimy płytę grubości 20 - 30 cm i ściany fundamentowe żelbetowe zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne nośne do poziomu parteru. Powstałą "wannę" zasypujemy piaskiem lub keramzytem, zagęszczamy i robimy podłogę na gruncie. W tej zasypce oczywiście instalacje wod-kan. 

I teraz mam pytanie do zagladających tu wykonawców i wszystkich zorientowanych: 
*1.* może jednak lepiej w tej sytuacji zrobić normalne ławy?
*2.* jeśli zrobimy płytę zagłebioną w gruncie ("wannę"), to jak powinna być rozwiązana "podłoga na gruncie" z wodnym ogrzewaniem podłogowym (chodzi mi o układ warstw)?
*3.* czy ktoś zaryzykowałby *wykonanie płyty na namułach*? W układzie: geowłóknina, 50 cm kruszywa, 20 cm styroduru (XPS) i 30 cm płyta?

Będę bardzo wdzięczna za wszelkie merytoryczne uwagi, pomysły i rady.

----------


## ptaq79

Witam,
Po pierwsze bardzo ciekawy wątek. Ja sam jestem konstruktorem i jestem w trakcie finalizowania projektu i dopiero kilka mies temu dałem się przekonać na płytę. Pytałem o to kilku znajomych konstruktorów i ... prawie wszyscy odradzali mi ten pomysł. Dałem się przekonać dopiero po wnikliwej lekturze na necie i to że tu chodzi przecież o DOMEK JEDNORODZINNY a nie o biurowiec. I tu mam również pytanie do forumowiczów, którzy są co bardziej obeznani ode mnie w temacie. Planuje zbudować dom wysoce energooszczędny, ale wszystko w granicach rozsądku. Osobiście przemawia do mnie idea pasywności, ale pod warunkiem że się to faktycznie opłaci, dlatego nie będę robił pasywniaka "na siłę". Bardzo też chcę zwrócić uwagę na to, żeby nie było rozbieżności między tym co wyliczy mi program, a tym co faktycznie "budowlańcy" zbudują, bo niestety slyszalem o takich przypadkach gdzie pomiary powykonawcze mówiły co innego niż wyliczenia projektowe ... 
Ale do rzeczy. Buduję na III kat szkód górniczych, a grunty mam naprawdę przyzwoite - piasek drobny na zwietrzelinie gliniastej piaskowca z przerostami gliny i piaskowca. Generalnie grunty dobrze przepuszczalne bo przy ostatnich ulewach woda szybko wsiąkała... Układ warstw następujący (licząc od dołu):
- ok 30 cm pospółka
- tefond lub jakas inna izolacja
- 30 cm styropian
- 30 cm płyta B25
- 10 cm styropian
- 7/8 cm wylewka z podłogówką
- posadzki

Mam pytanie co do grubości płyty. Żeby nie było więcej zbrojenia niż betonu to wychodzi mi grubość ok 30cm. (parter + poddasze użytk). W wielu przypadkach słyszałem że przy d. jednorodzinnych 20cm żelbetu powinno w zupełności wystarczyć. Ja nie ukrywam, że jestem też konstruktorem ze szkoły, że "na fundamentach nie ma co oszczędzać" bo grunty to najmniej wiadoma część kontrukcji i na ogół tu przyjmuje większe wsp bezpieczeństwa niż gdzie indziej. Napiszcie co sądzicie bo pytałem znajomych, ale oni oczywiście z tej szkoły co ja  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
ptaq79

----------


## jajmar

> Ja sam jestem konstruktorem [...........] Pytałem o to kilku znajomych konstruktorów i ... prawie wszyscy odradzali mi ten pomysł. [...........]
> 
> Mam pytanie co do grubości płyty. Żeby nie było więcej zbrojenia niż betonu to wychodzi mi grubość ok 30cm. (parter + poddasze użytk). W wielu przypadkach słyszałem że przy d. jednorodzinnych 20cm żelbetu powinno w zupełności wystarczyć. Ja nie ukrywam, że jestem też konstruktorem ze szkoły, że "na fundamentach nie ma co oszczędzać" bo grunty to najmniej wiadoma część kontrukcji i na ogół tu przyjmuje większe wsp bezpieczeństwa niż gdzie indziej. Napiszcie co sądzicie bo pytałem znajomych, ale oni oczywiście z tej szkoły co ja


Możesz to odbrac osbiście, ale jesteś dupa nie kontruktor skoro zadajesz takie pytania. Masz papiery i nie wiesz czy dobrze liczysz ? Nie ma starych i nowych szkół jeżli chodzi o nosność plyt. Wątpliowsci budzi nosnośc styro pod budynkiem w czasie. Ciekawe ze masz znajomych którzy odradzają, masz wiedzę z ktorej wynkija wątplowosci a Ty w to brniesz, bo na necie napisali. Ech gratuluję. Chyba sie po moim wpise nie potniesz? To tez opnia z netu do tego NEGATYWNA do tego co planujesz.

----------


## tomclav

> Chcemy budować na płycie fundamentowej. Zrobiliśmy badania geotechniczne. Profil geologiczny, patrząc od powierzchni terenu, wygląda nastepująco:
> *do 0,20 m - gleba
> do 1,00 m - NAMUŁY
> do 2,00 m - glina piszczysta zwięzła
> do środka ziemi - IŁY (jak sucho, to twaroplastyczne)*
> Badanie robione w listopadzie, woda gruntowa nawiercona na wys. 1,0 m od powierzchni terenu, ustabilizowana na 0,5 m od powierzchni.
> 
> Zatem (wg mojej wiedzy na temat fundamentów) raczej nie możemy na tych namułach zrobić nasypu i na tym płyty, tylko musimy zrobić wymianę gruntu. 
> Przy planowanej powierzchni zabudowy 200 m kwadratowych i konieczności podniesienia się poziomu posadowienia przynajmniej do korony drogi, wychodzi nam ponad 300 m sześciennych kruszywa. Gigantyczny koszt i murowane kłopoty z wykonawstwem.
> ...


I jaką decyzję podjęliście? 
może wybierzcie na metr głeboko namuły(do gliny) na to warstwami pospółka/żwir zagęszczane "uczciwie" na to XPS i płyta. Jedyne ryzyko wg mnie to źle zagęszczony piasek który mógłby osiąść.

----------


## tomclav

Jak wiadomo legalet robi swoje płyty na EPS100 który teoretycznie ma taką wytrzymałość(1,6t/m2) że na domek jednorodzinny wystarczy. Ja w projekcie miałem XPS i mimo silnej pokusy nie zmieniłem tego na dużo tańszego EPS(a miałem sporo bo 25m3).

wykonano mi płytę pod dom a w ramach oszczędności sam robię płytę pod garaż/wiatę. Kupiłem EPS 100 i muszę stwierdzić że w kategorii twardość nie ma co rywalizować z XPS. Czy po wielu latach (20-30)  EPS nie usiądzie, nie straci swoich właściwości?

----------


## ptaq79

> ... Chyba sie po moim wpise nie potniesz? To tez opnia z netu do tego NEGATYWNA do tego co planujesz.


Nie potnę się tylko stwierdzam, że żenująca ta twoja wypowiedź i nie mam zamiaru zniżać się do twojego poziomu. Powiem tylko krótko, że też wypisujesz bzdury w swoich postach, ale to nie miejsce żeby je teraz przytaczać. 

Poruszyłem ten temat, bo wiem że jest to problem o czy wspominają inni forumowicze i bardzo wielu konstruktorów z góry go odrzuca posadowienie na płycie i na styropianie (też tak robiłem). Wynika to choćby z faktu, że czy w programach studiów, czy w literaturze fachowej bardzo niewiele jest informacji na temat lekkich płyt. To że mam znajomych konstruktorów, którzy mi odradzają posadowienie na płycie - wynika właśnie stąd. Wyjątkiem jest szkielet, który rozpowszechnił się u nas kilka lat temu i gdzie z uwagi na wiotkość konstrukcji sztywna płyta jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem. W budownictwie murowanym jeśli nie było problemów z gruntem - ławy były jedynym rozwiązaniem i dlatego wielu konstruktorów nie przyjmuje innej możliwości! I gdyby nie problem energooszczędności to pewnie tak było by do dzisiaj...  
Dla mnie płyta powinna być przede wszystkim tam stosowana, gdzie ma uzasadnienie ekonomiczne, a nie powinna być stosowana jako dogmat, jak tego chcą niektórzy piewcy energooszczędności. W przypadku, gdy rachunek ekonomiczny jest niejednoznaczny to za płytą przemawia dla mnie prostota wykonania i zmniejszenie ryzyka błędu wykonawczego co ma istotne znaczenie - i to są główne argumenty obok eliminacji mostków termicznych dlaczego ja wybieram płytę.
Moje pytanie co do grubości płyty wynika  z faktu, że sam bym dał 30cm (dla spokojnego snu), ale słyszałem opinie, że w Niemczech jadą na 20cm, u nas też na ogół i wszystko stoi! Dlatego pytam dalej o doświadczenia innych...

----------


## vega1

jak masz kasę to daj 30cm. Proste. 

A po drugie. Zadajesz pytania typowe dla laika, a chwalisz się że jesteś konstruktorem?? Sorry, ale bałbym się dać Ci skonstruować zwykłą szafkę pod akwarium.

----------


## cezka

> Nie potnę się tylko stwierdzam, że żenująca ta twoja wypowiedź i nie mam zamiaru zniżać się do twojego poziomu. Powiem tylko krótko, że też wypisujesz bzdury w swoich postach, ale to nie miejsce żeby je teraz przytaczać. 
> 
> Poruszyłem ten temat, bo wiem że jest to problem o czy wspominają inni forumowicze i bardzo wielu konstruktorów z góry go odrzuca posadowienie na płycie i na styropianie (też tak robiłem). Wynika to choćby z faktu, że czy w programach studiów, czy w literaturze fachowej bardzo niewiele jest informacji na temat lekkich płyt. To że mam znajomych konstruktorów, którzy mi odradzają posadowienie na płycie - wynika właśnie stąd. Wyjątkiem jest szkielet, który rozpowszechnił się u nas kilka lat temu i gdzie z uwagi na wiotkość konstrukcji sztywna płyta jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem. W budownictwie murowanym jeśli nie było problemów z gruntem - ławy były jedynym rozwiązaniem i dlatego wielu konstruktorów nie przyjmuje innej możliwości! I gdyby nie problem energooszczędności to pewnie tak było by do dzisiaj...  
> Dla mnie płyta powinna być przede wszystkim tam stosowana, gdzie ma uzasadnienie ekonomiczne, a nie powinna być stosowana jako dogmat, jak tego chcą niektórzy piewcy energooszczędności. W przypadku, gdy rachunek ekonomiczny jest niejednoznaczny to za płytą przemawia dla mnie prostota wykonania i zmniejszenie ryzyka błędu wykonawczego co ma istotne znaczenie - i to są główne argumenty obok eliminacji mostków termicznych dlaczego ja wybieram płytę.
> Moje pytanie co do grubości płyty wynika  z faktu, że sam bym dał 30cm (dla spokojnego snu), ale słyszałem opinie, że w Niemczech jadą na 20cm, u nas też na ogół i wszystko stoi! Dlatego pytam dalej o doświadczenia innych...


może nie ten cytat powinienem wkleić,ale niech będzie.komentarze odnośnie tego co pisze  ptaq są żenujące,na takiej zasadzie gdyby jajmar był elektrykiem powinniśmy się smiać ,że pierdzielnął go prąd.człowiek pisze o swoich watpliwościach, ok. może o swojej niewiedzy z zakresu posadowienia na płycie,ale nie ....trzeba gościowi przypieprzyć bo sie przyznał do tego,że jest konstruktorem,typowo  niskie i prymitywne. Natomiast ptaq pisze dalej całkiem fachowo

 Wynika to choćby z faktu, że czy w programach studiów, czy w literaturze fachowej bardzo niewiele jest informacji na temat lekkich płyt. To że mam znajomych konstruktorów, którzy mi odradzają posadowienie na płycie - wynika właśnie stąd. Wyjątkiem jest szkielet, który rozpowszechnił się u nas kilka lat temu i gdzie z uwagi na wiotkość konstrukcji sztywna płyta jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem   

o czy szanowni adwersarze nie mają chyba pojęcia,że to język fachowca,bo typowo polski fachowiec to wie wszystko -  "wężykiem Jasiu,wężykiem"

----------


## slawek9000

no ja akurat muszę zgodzić się, że jak ktoś się mieni konstruktorem to nie powinien zadawać aż tak dyletanckich pytań na tak niefachowej grupie (są inne, branżowe, tam takie pytanie byłoby jak najbardziej na miejscu). 
Co do płyt- jest nadal nierozwiazanych kilka pytań:
1. jaka jest trwałość styropianu, do którego swobodny dostęp mają gryzonie robaki i inne ścierwo,
2. jaki przyjąć moduł ściśliwości podłoża dla obliczeń płyty- pytanie nie jest głupie, bo im moduł niższy (grunt bardziej podatny) tym więcej zbrojenia i grubości trzeba w płycie, i czy ten moduł będzie stały w trakcie lat czy też będzie jakoś się zmieniał

Co do wysadzinowości trudno powiedzieć, bo niby styropian powinien się poddać ale widziałem że wysadziny potrafią wielkie szkody wyrządzać na porządnych obiektach, na pewno na terenie o wysokim poziomie wód gruntowych lub tak ukształtowanym że spływ wód idzie blisko domu jest to bardzo duże ryzyko. A i grunty tzw. mało wysadzinowe jak piasek pylasty potrafią bardzo wielkie szkody wyrządzić, warto o tym pamiętać. 
Ja jestem konstruktorem, różnych dziwnych budowli zaprojektowałem co niemiara płyt setki itp. ale w moim domu zdecydowałem się na tradycyjne fundamenty, bo raz że dla ściany 3-warstwowej to jedyne dobre rozwiązanie, dwa że taniej no i łatwiej dla wykonawcy na spadku terenu. 
Grubość płyty FUNDAMENTOWEJ pod dom szkieletowy to może być 20cm, ale pod murowany 25-30 to minimum. 15cm to jakaś pomyłka, chyba że na styrodurze lekki budyneczek z ytonga bez stropu.

----------


## tomclav

martwisz się wyasadzinami a czy nie najłatwiej zabezpieczyć sie przed nimi w podobny sposób jak zabezpiecza się konstrukcje kolejowe czy przyczółki wiaduktów obkładając XPS lub styropianem. Jeżeli wokół płyty fundamentowej wykonamy opaskę z styro lub keramzytu na szerokość powiedzmy metra pod domem niebezpieczeństwo zamarznięcia gruntu zniknie. Choćby stał na glinie temperatura będzie dodatnia i wysadzina nie wystąpi.

W tym roku znalazłem zapis na pewnej stronie int. czujników temperatury umieszczonych na różnych głębokościach. Nawet w największe mrozy grunt zamarzł do 0,5m, poniżej było dodatnio, gdyby okryć ziemię od góry 5 lub 10 cm styro być może grunt nie zamarzłby.

----------


## Anielka Q

> I jaką decyzję podjęliście? 
> może wybierzcie na metr głeboko namuły(do gliny) na to warstwami pospółka/żwir zagęszczane "uczciwie" na to XPS i płyta. Jedyne ryzyko wg mnie to źle zagęszczony piasek który mógłby osiąść.


Jeszcze nie podjęliśmy ostatecznej decyzji. Za płytą na nasypie przemawia wysoki poziom wody gruntowej. Przeciwko przemawia właśnie to ryzyko, że piasek czy inne kruszywo nie zostanie dostatecznie zagęszczone. Nie mamy możliwości wykonania wymiany "temi rencami". Musimy to komuś zlecić. 

Jak dopilnować ekipę żeby zagęściła porządnie? Czy ktoś zna sposób sprawdzenia zagęszczenia bez zatrudnienia geologa?

----------


## tomclav

poszukaj w necie czy jest opis takiego badania: pręt metalowy o danej średnicy zagłębia się w gruncie na daną głębokość przy zadanym obciążeniu-tak się sprawdza zagęszczenie gruntu. Ale czy warto rezygnować z geologa i profesjonalnych pomiarów? koszt w porównaniu do budowy domu jest żaden a poprawki ewentualnych uszkodzeń wielokrotnie przekroczą koszt geologa

Dam Ci przykład z mojego sąsiedztwa:
sąsiad kupił dom, już gotowy, na glinach z wysokim poziomem wody(na metrze się pojawia), na tradycyjnych ławach. Po zimie podłoga w łazience opadła o jakieś 3-4cm! Może wstawić kolejny rząd płytek od dołu. Myślę że piasek do podłogi na gruncie był źle zagęszczony. 

Jakie jest zagrożenie przy płycie fundamentowej? jeżeli osiądzie równomiernie na całym obszarze pod domem to może nic się nie stanie a może popęka, jak osiądzie w którymś narożniku to może płyta pęknąć w tym narożniku a w ślad za tym popęka ściana.

W ślad za tymi ruchami instalacje poprowadzone pod płytą też mogą ulec uszkodzeniu-te mniej elastyczne.






> Jeszcze nie podjęliśmy ostatecznej decyzji. Za płytą na nasypie przemawia wysoki poziom wody gruntowej. Przeciwko przemawia właśnie to ryzyko, że piasek czy inne kruszywo nie zostanie dostatecznie zagęszczone. Nie mamy możliwości wykonania wymiany "temi rencami". Musimy to komuś zlecić. 
> 
> Jak dopilnować ekipę żeby zagęściła porządnie? Czy ktoś zna sposób sprawdzenia zagęszczenia bez zatrudnienia geologa?

----------


## cezka

> poszukaj w necie czy jest opis takiego badania: pręt metalowy o danej średnicy zagłębia się w gruncie na daną głębokość przy zadanym obciążeniu-tak się sprawdza zagęszczenie gruntu. Ale czy warto rezygnować z geologa i profesjonalnych pomiarów? koszt w porównaniu do budowy domu jest żaden a poprawki ewentualnych uszkodzeń wielokrotnie przekroczą koszt geologa
> 
> Dam Ci przykład z mojego sąsiedztwa:
> sąsiad kupił dom, już gotowy, na glinach z wysokim poziomem wody(na metrze się pojawia), na tradycyjnych ławach. Po zimie podłoga w łazience opadła o jakieś 3-4cm! Może wstawić kolejny rząd płytek od dołu. Myślę że piasek do podłogi na gruncie był źle zagęszczony. 
> 
> Jakie jest zagrożenie przy płycie fundamentowej? jeżeli osiądzie równomiernie na całym obszarze pod domem to może nic się nie stanie a może popęka, jak osiądzie w którymś narożniku to może płyta pęknąć w tym narożniku a w ślad za tym popęka ściana.
> 
> W ślad za tymi ruchami instalacje poprowadzone pod płytą też mogą ulec uszkodzeniu-te mniej elastyczne.



badanie po zagęszczeniu pod płytę robi się lekką płyta dynamiczną,badany jest moduł odkształcenia i z tego obliczamy stopień zagęszczenia,bdanie jest robione do gł. ok 50 cm,najprostsza lekka płyta dynamiczna to koszt ok. 12 tys.

----------


## Anielka Q

> badanie po zagęszczeniu pod płytę robi się lekką płyta dynamiczną,badany jest moduł odkształcenia i z tego obliczamy stopień zagęszczenia,bdanie jest robione do gł. ok 50 cm,najprostsza lekka płyta dynamiczna to koszt ok. 12 tys.


Ale ja wcale nie zamierzam kupować płyty dynamicznej. 

Na razie sprawdziłam tylko jednego geologa. Proponował badanie płytą dynamiczną lub płytą VSS. Koszt to 120zł netto za 1 pkt. Przy powierzchni zabudowy 200 m kw chyba powinno być tych punktów więcej niż jeden? Pewnie w każdym narożniku budynku? 
Nie wiem jak wygląda badanie płytą dynamiczną, ale widziałam VSS - do tego potrzeba jeszcze obciążenie w postaci koparki albo ciężarówki.

Na zdrowy rozum pewnie powinnam zbadać najpiew grunt rodzimy po wykorytowaniu a potem nasyp po zagęszczeniu. Czy ktoś może to potwierdzić albo sprostować? 
(czyli wyszłoby 8 punktów po 120 zł netto)

----------


## cezka

> Ale ja wcale nie zamierzam kupować płyty dynamicznej. 
> 
> Na razie sprawdziłam tylko jednego geologa. Proponował badanie płytą dynamiczną lub płytą VSS. Koszt to 120zł netto za 1 pkt. Przy powierzchni zabudowy 200 m kw chyba powinno być tych punktów więcej niż jeden? Pewnie w każdym narożniku budynku? 
> Nie wiem jak wygląda badanie płytą dynamiczną, ale widziałam VSS - do tego potrzeba jeszcze obciążenie w postaci koparki albo ciężarówki.
> 
> Na zdrowy rozum pewnie powinnam zbadać najpiew grunt rodzimy po wykorytowaniu a potem nasyp po zagęszczeniu. Czy ktoś może to potwierdzić albo sprostować? 
> (czyli wyszłoby 8 punktów po 120 zł netto)


ja odpowiadałem na porady typu "weź pręt i se popukaj"

----------


## owp

Hej.
Czy możecie się wypowiedzieć nt. GWC żwirowego pod płytą fundamentową ? Dom - w technologii szkieletowej.
Pzdr
owp

----------


## pawgar

> Hej.
> Czy możecie się wypowiedzieć nt. GWC żwirowego pod płytą fundamentową ? Dom - w technologii szkieletowej.
> Pzdr
> owp


 Witam
Stawiam dom na płycie fundamentowej. To samo pytanie zadałem mojemu kier bud. 
Chciałem:
a) Położyć 400m rury pod całym fundamentem tzn: pod warstwą zagęszczającą aby przepływające w gruncie powietrze ogrzewało się wstępnie
lub 
b) Zrobić żwirowy GWC.

Kier bud. stwierdził aby nie robić GWC ani innych wykopalisk pod warstwą zagęszczającą bo niepotrzebnie się spulchnia a przez to osłabia podłoże pod fundamentem.
To tak jakby dno wykopu fundamentowego najpierw przekopać szpadlem a następnie próbować zagęszczać. 
W rezultacie może być problem z osiadaniem fundamentów lub co gorsza jednostronnym osiadaniem fundamentów.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## aadamuss24

Jeśli musisz wymieniać grunt pod płyte to warto zrobić żwirowy przy okazji. pozdr adam

----------


## owp

> Jeśli musisz wymieniać grunt pod płyte to warto zrobić żwirowy przy okazji. pozdr adam


No a co z tym osiadaniem budynku ?
Nie wiem, czy muszę wymieniać, ale być może będę miał tani żwir, więc zastanawiam się nad GWC.

----------


## aadamuss24

Osiadanie raczej zależy od zagęszczęnia pod płytą. Drobne kamienie łatwiej zagęścić tylko są gorsze od większych które bardziej się nadają na żwirowiec. Duże kamienie trudniej zagęścić. Zagęszczanie musiałoby się odbywać non stop przy wsypywaniu kamieni a to już trochę trwa i na głowę można dostać od hałasu. pozdr adam

----------


## owp

> Osiadanie raczej zależy od zagęszczęnia pod płytą. Drobne kamienie łatwiej zagęścić tylko są gorsze od większych które bardziej się nadają na żwirowiec. Duże kamienie trudniej zagęścić. Zagęszczanie musiałoby się odbywać non stop przy wsypywaniu kamieni a to już trochę trwa i na głowę można dostać od hałasu. pozdr adam


Dzięki za odpowiedź. Chyba zrezygnuje z tego GWC jednak. W sumie sam rekuperator już daje duże zyski. 
Nikt nie odpowiedział mi na pytanie czy taki GWC może 'czyścić' powietrze z nieprzyjemnych zapachów, a na tym by mi zależało najbardziej.

----------


## aadamuss24

Za miesiąc uruchomię swoje gwc i zobaczę, choć ja liczę raczej na to zapachy jednak przejdą  :smile:  mam zamiar posadzić coś pachnącego przy czerpni  :smile:  pozdr adam

----------


## una

Nasz dom jest również posadowiony na płycie z uwagi na słabe warunki gruntowe. Jedna rzecz, które mnie martwi to kanalizacja, którą poprowadzono pod płytą. 
Co będzie jak któregoś dnia taka rura się zatka? 
W przypadku  zwykłego fundamentu wystarczy się przez niego przekopać, ewentualnie rozkuć posadzkę, a tu........hmmm 
Wprawdzie wykonawca zapewnia mnie, że rura jest  wystarczającej szerokości, poza tym montuje się jakieś czyszczaki, ale mimo wszystko wątpliwości i obawy nadal mam.
Jakie jest Wasze zdanie w tej kwestii?

----------


## Elfir

Nikt nie wykopuje kanalizy jak się zatka, tylko woła WUKO

----------


## una

dzięki  :oops: , nie miałam pojęcia że jest coś takiego

----------


## Adam78Eng

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów.
Poczytałem trochę na temat zalet płyty fundamentowej i mam pytanie.
Jak powinien wygladać projekt płyty fundamentowej dla małego domu parterowego, 
niepodpiwniczonego z użytecznym poddaszem na terenie gdzie występuje
jednorodna warstwa iłu pylastego, żółto-szarego i brązowego, w stanie twardoplastycznym?
Czy lepiej zastosować tam ławy fundamentowe?

Dzieki za podpowiedzi.

----------


## R&K

czy ktoś wie jakie są realne koszty wykonania płyty fundamentowej grzewczej? 
czy warto zlecić to wiodącej firmie która wola 470zl netto za 1 m2 
czy próbować robić "we własnym zakresie" lub za pomocą "lokalnej firmy budowlanej" 

inne firma wycenia 1m2 netto
Płyta Fundamentowa Energooszczędna Grzewcza 430 zł 
Płyta Fundamentowa Pasywna Grzewcza 490 zł 

pytam ponieważ dom będzie murowany a nie lekki Kanadyjczyk

jakie są Wasze doświadczenia? i spostrzeżenia

----------


## MCB

Z systemem grzewczym?

Dodane:

Ocieploną od spodu i boków?

Z opaską przeciwwysadzinową?

Zatartą pod płytki?

Z rozprowadzona wodą i kanalizacją?

----------


## aadamuss24

Arturo 72 nie da się zrobić płyty w tej cenie  :sad:  pozdr adam

----------


## MCB

1. Czy cena to 38 czy też 38+25?
2. Czy cena zawiera koszt wylewki?
3. Czy między wylewką a płytą będzie styropian?
4. Czy "pojemność cieplna" wylewki wystarczy, aby korzystać wyłącznie z II taryfy? Jaka grubość wylewki?
5. Jaka grubość płyty i rodzaj zbrojenia?

----------


## aadamuss24

Arturo ile metrów tej płyty ?

----------


## aadamuss24

Jeśli uda Ci się  w tej cenie mieć płytę to wyjedzie tanio. Jak bedziesz mógł to opisz ceny :
1. Prace ziemne, piach, wymiana ? ( ceny z grubsza u mnie jakie wyszły dla 100m2/ 85m2 powierzchni domu: 1000)
2. Styropian na szalunek, pod płytę, opaska,  folia, pianki ( 7000)
3. Zbrojenie (7000
4. Beton, wibrator (5.500)
5. Robocizna (6000)
Pozdrawiam adam

----------


## dunlop

Witam,
No te 200-220 zl na m2 to chyba dosyc tanio. Ja robię tak jak na zdjęciu:



Roboty zaczynam za 3 tygodnie i ceny wg kosztorysu i uzgodnień z wykonawcą powinny być następujące:
- roboty ziemne + podsypki + zasypki - 6500
- styrodur + folie - 10800
- zbrojenie z robocizna - 10300 (szkody górnicze)
- beton z robocizna - 9300
- drenaż - 700

RAZEM ok. 37 600 PLN za 112,32m2 płyty co daje ok. 307 zl za m2 i to jest taka chyba logiczna kwota (razem z 20cm styrodurem na ściankach do poz. gruntu i drenażem). Faktycznie poniesione wydatki podam za ok. 1,5m-ca.

Mam pytanie odnośnie izolacji - co dawaliście jako izolację poziomą - zwykłą folię czy papę? I rozumiem że chudziaka nie dajecie? Ja chce dać folie na podsypkę żeby dodatkowo zabezpieczyć styrodur i potem jeszcze raz folie na styrodur żeby beton nie przelatywał przez łączenia płyt. Wód gruntowych nie mam. Grunty mogą być trochę wysadzinowe dlatego robię drenaż obwodowy i jeszcze dodatkowo opaskę ze styropianu wodoodpornego gr. 8cm szer. 100cm. Macie może jakieś uwagi?

----------


## tomek131

A dlaczego nie robisz 
-podsypka
-XPS 
-25cm betonu (np b25 wodoszczelny)
i podłogówka

----------


## dunlop

> A dlaczego nie robisz 
> -podsypka
> -XPS 
> -25cm betonu (np b25 wodoszczelny)
> i podłogówka


XPS jest b. drogi dlatego myślę ze warto rozbić i dać np. 10 xps pod płytę żeby wyeliminować mostki, ale potem dokładam jeszcze 20cm styropianu np eps100 pod podłogówkę. Będzie to dodatkowa izolacja podłogówki (praktycznie jak dla pasywniaka) a dodatkowo daje przestrzeń na rozprowadzenie instalacji np. wody, kanalizy.

----------


## tomek131

A folia?Po co ?
Tzn mnie się podoba twoja płyta ,pytam tylko o uzasadnienie bo ile płyt tyle sposobów jej wykonania.Kto ci projektował płytę?

----------


## popo00

jakoś nie widzę żeby płyta była tańsza od zwykłych ław.

----------


## dunlop

do tomek131 - folia po to żeby beton podczas betonowania nie wlewał się w szpary między płytami styroduru, a docelowo będzie też spełniać rolę izol. przeciwwilgociowej (będzie ona z boku wywinięta na ściany z betonu kom.). Daję ją w końcu tylko na styrodurze bo pod styrodurem chyba faktycznie niewiele daje. Jak by się przypadkiem woda dostała w styrodur to ta folia tylko blokowała by jej "ucieczkę". A projektowałem płytę sam "z asystą" bo to trochę moja działka...

do popo00 - wyliczałem i w moim przypadku płyta wyjdzie chyba trochę drożej od ław. Ja mam szkody górnicze III kat. i przez to przy płycie powinienem dostać większy zwrot z kopalni (wg tego co wstępnie wypytałem) więc docelowo płyta wyjdzie mnie może nawet taniej. Poza tym płyta ma dla mnie kilka zalet: większa sztywność przy szkodach górniczych, a w mojej okolicy budynki się "ładnie pochylają", łatwość układania hydro i termoizolacji przez co mniejsza szansa, że goście spieprzą, dodatkowo moje rozwiązanie eliminuje mostki w posadowieniu co akurat przy podłogówce ma znaczenie. Ale masz rację płyta na ogół nie jest tańszym rozwiązaniem, ale dla mnie ma więcej zalet - czytaj wyżej.

----------


## tomek131

Generalnie ciekawe rozwiązanie,choć z takim układem warstw rzadko się spotykam,pozwala dać 10xps na spód (a xps twarde i nie chłonie wilgoci) a wyżej 20nie drogiego EPS 100.
Nawiasem mówiąc skąd woda miałaby dostać się do Xps-a?Na nim masz folię,fakt ,że nie wiadomo co tam z nią podczas lania ,ale nawet jakby folii na xps nie było to skąd tam woda by miała być.Choć w sumie...

----------


## dunlop

Sprawdź skrzynkę...



> Czy można prosić o namiary na projektanta płyty ? Tak mi się spodobała,że musze swoją poprawić  Czy oprócz większego zbrojeni a masz zaprojektowane rdzenie żelbetowe w narożnikach ? Gdzie budujesz ?

----------


## popo00

w sumie zanim dunlop wstawil ten przekroj swojej plyty, to ja tez tak kombinowałem z tymi warstwami. na sam spód twardy i izolujący styrodur, potem żelbet, a na to raz jeszcze izolacja grubo ze styropianu , i warstwa wylewki z instalacją podłogową. 
możemy wtedy łatwiej sterować podłogówką, nie ma takiej bezwładności jak przy grzaniu całej płyty.

----------


## aadamuss24

nawet przy takim rozwiązaniu sterowanie podłogówką to raczej mit. Mam tak i średnio się steruje. pozdr adam

----------


## tomek131

Dobrze ,że wpadłeś.Przeglądałem twój dziennik i HenoK pisał tam ,że jakby ta folia w płycie,wszystko jedno w którym miejscu to w zasadzie nie potrzebna jest.Dobrze zrozumiałem , bo na szybko przeglądałem

----------


## aadamuss24

Folia nie za bardzo wiadomo po co  :smile:  znajdź sobie jakiś powód. pozdr adam

----------


## tomek131

No Ty dawałeś..

----------


## moni-niebieski

Witam
Budujemy dom, który z zasady ma być energooszczędny. zdecydowaliśmy się na płytę fudamentową (choć wszyscy nam ją odradzali- łącznie z architektem) mało tego zdecydowaliśmy się na płytę jak dla domu pasywnego ( oczywiście wszyscy każą się nam "powaznie zastanowić")- decyzja już  zapadła teraz musimy przypilnować aby dobrze nam ją wykonali. Mam tylko jedną wątpliwość ( ponieważ na wątku są i architekci i konstruktorzy proszę o opinię) -chodzi o pospółkę a dokładniej o jej grubość.
podaję warstwy:
40cm żwiru
folia kubełkowa
folia płaska 
2x10cm styrodur
na to folia
zbrojenie
20cm b20
posadzka: 10cm styropian + 2 cm panele styroduru z ogrzewaniem podłogowym Wavin+wylewka 6cm+panele podłogowe.
będę wdzięczna za opinie

----------


## tomek131

Czemu wam odradzali.
I znowu te folie i wciąż to samo pytanie -dawać nie dawać a jak dawać jaki ich cel
Ale chyba dobrze ,tylko dość drogo.Ale jak dla pasywnego to może tak ma być
Badania geologiczne?
p.s nie jestem ani archi ani konstruktorem,może wypowiedzą się mądrzejsi

----------


## moni-niebieski

odradzano płytę fundamentową tu cytat .... bo robi się ławy.... a ja mieszkam w domu w który jest na ławach dom po 20 latach osiada ściany pracują, pękają, przemarzają dużo by błędów wyliczał mądra tymi doświadczeniami chcę swój dom wybudować tak żeby nóg mi nie wykręcało na kafelkach, przy silnych wiatrach dom się nie wychładzał i nie chcę latać co chwila do pieca i palić w piecu bo dzieci chore... myślę że na fundamencie to nie ma co oszczędzać (choć nie popadajmy w przesadę) bo koszt ewentualnych poprawek będzie droższy niż rolka folii ( która niewiadomo po co). 
Jeżeli są na forum jacyś konstruktorzy lub architekci którzy mieli do czynienia z domami pasywnymi to proszę o opinie , bo w necie mało info o tym.
ja jedyne co znalazłam to http://www.katalogprojektow.pl/artyk...wa.php#pasywny - zainwestowałam i kupiłam pare książek o budowie budynków pasynych ale o fundamencie mało info.Ja z domu "normalnego" chcę zrobić energooszczędny i stąd te kombinacje.

----------


## dunlop

> Witam
> Budujemy dom, który z zasady ma być energooszczędny. zdecydowaliśmy się na płytę fudamentową (choć wszyscy nam ją odradzali- łącznie z architektem) mało tego zdecydowaliśmy się na płytę jak dla domu pasywnego ( oczywiście wszyscy każą się nam "powaznie zastanowić")- decyzja już  zapadła teraz musimy przypilnować aby dobrze nam ją wykonali. Mam tylko jedną wątpliwość ( ponieważ na wątku są i architekci i konstruktorzy proszę o opinię) -chodzi o pospółkę a dokładniej o jej grubość.
> podaję warstwy:
> 40cm żwiru
> folia kubełkowa
> folia płaska 
> 2x10cm styrodur
> na to folia
> zbrojenie
> ...


Jeśli chodzi o układ warstw to są one dobre tylko chyba trochę przesadzone? Jeśli podałabyś warunki gruntowe i wodne, czy są szkody górnicze to można by coś więcej spróbować napisać. Ja w moim domu zaprojektowałem 10cm styroduru a na płycie dałem 20cm styropianu (patrz wcześniejsza strona), efekt praktycznie ten sam a jakieś 2tys oszczędności. Z folii pod styrodurem lepiej zrezygnować bo sam styrodur nie "ciągnie" wody a jeśli jakoś przypadkiem tam się ona znajdzie to jak dasz folię pod spodem to woda nie będzie miała gdzie "uciec". Folia kubełkowa też chyba nie potrzebna...

----------


## moni-niebieski

Badań gruntu nie robiliśmy ponieważ pierwotnie mieliśmy stawiać dom w technologii szkieletowej a tu płyta jest wymogiem (mi to pasowało) ale niestety nie dogadaliśmy się z firmą która miała nam stawiać (nie szukaliśmy innych wykonawców i zdecydowaliśmy się na mury- choć w szkieletówkach łatwiej osiągnąć współczynniki do których dążymy). tak więc zaczęła się dyskusja ławy czy płyta- ja chciałam nadal płytę (nie ze względu na glebę) i zaczęłam drążyć temat i wydrążyłam taki układ warstw który mnie przekonuje- teraz pytanie czy architekt który nam adoptował projekt (nie znając tematu energooszczędności i pasywności-kompletnie zielony choć podobno miał być "dobry") oby nie przesadził. po majowym weekendzie mam spotkać się z takim co podobno zna te tematy ( osobnymi zagadnieniami są też montaż okien,ocieplenie stropu- no i wszystko w ramach rozsądku...)- za wszystkie opinie dziękuję jak zacznę budowę ( myślę że za miesiąc) założę dziennik i tam też będę wdzięczna za wszystkie uwagi!

----------


## M***ki

Nasz architekt także odradzał płytę ale ... o badaniach gruntu nie powiedział ani słowa :mad:  . W takiej sytuacji  "dbają o podtrzymanie konwersacji :wink:  " zabraliśmy głos wyrażając podziękowania panu architektowi za dalszą współprace ....  :bye:

----------


## moni-niebieski

my jesteśmy na końcu drogi z papierami i pod koniec "urodził się " pomysł pasywności płyty ( bo to że płyta to było wiadomo odrazu ponieważ pierwotnie miał być to dom w technologii szkieletowej ale nie dogadaliśmy się z wykonawcą i zapadła decyzja że mury( ale płytę i tak chciałam- projekt był już w dużej części zaadoptowany, pan temat płyty zostawił sobie na deser ) tak więc zmiana była wykluczona. Pan płytę zrobił na czuja (z moimi podpowiedziami jak to ma być dał grubości chyba na wyrost ) efekt jest taki że niebardzo mu ufam i muszę iść do drugiego żeby rzucił swoim okiem.... no i powiedział co i jak z newralgicznymi punktami.

----------


## marfe

Hej.
Czy możecie wskazać ekipę, która w pomorskim (4km od Gdyni) zrobi/wykona płytę fundamentową (z rurkami do ogrzewani podlogowego wodnego albo ogrzewania legalettowego/na powietrze) pod dom jednorodzinny z garażem z zachowaniem nierówność  max +-0,5cm? 
Najlepiej taką, która robiła to u Was? 
Mam do zrobienia taką płytę u mnie o powierzchni użytkowej 313m2, co daje około 400m2 płyty fundamentwej, z tego 320m2 na płytę pod dom, a 80m2 osobnej płyty pod garaż. Osobne płyty przylegające do siebie, ale oddzielone ociepleniem pionowym 30cm styropianu, i różnica poziomów 30cm. Ocieplenie poziome płyty od spodu 25cm.
Kosztorysy tej płyty mam na 130 tyś PLN z rurkami pod ogrzewanie wodne albo 160 tyś z ogrzewaniem powietrznym legalett. Wszystko jest zawarte już w tej cenie oprócz dodatkowych ilości podsypki/piasku w celu wyrównania poziomów na działce.
Znacie kogoś kto podejmie się wyzwania? Legalett albo inna firma czy tez ekipa budowlana wywiąże się na takiej powierzchni z nierówności +-0,5cm?

----------


## moni-niebieski

Muszę cię zmartwić ale rozmawiałam z wieloma ekipami i żadna nie miała pojęcia o co chodzi w fundamencie pasywnym- tak więc wzieliśmy ekipę do robienia fundamentu która za robociznę weżmie 6,5tys ale prace będą wykonywane zgodnie z projektem (projekt jest doszlifowywany do perfekcji+ ja już chyba mogę robić magistra z budownictwa bo od roku nic nie robie tylko studiuje jak to zrobić i co robić żeby nie byłko ok  :smile:  ) Tak więc sama będę nadzorować prace przy fundamencie- ekipa potrzebna mi jest do złapania poziomów rozprowadzenia kanalizy , zbrojenia,przepustów no i rbót fizycznych ja+ kierownik budowy (mam takiego który przynajmniej wie co i jak- tak przynajmniej mówi) będziemy pilnować dokładności ułożenia warstw, dokładności sklejani folii itp. Jeżeli chodzi o dokładność to mamy podpisaną umowę w której dopuszczalny odchył wynosi +-0,5cm tak więc o to się nie martwię- z resztą przy tej płycie poziomujesz już przy układaniu styroduru. ważne by dokładnie ubić piach! a koszty trocę duże wam wyszły- ja liczę z całym materiałem na płytę wielkości 200m2 ok 50tys no plus ogrzewanie podłogowe wavin ok 18tys.

----------


## marfe

Też zamierzam nadzorować to co bedzie robione w tak kluczowym momencie sam też, oprócz architekta, konstruktora i kierownika budowy (4 ludzi  :smile: )... monitorowanie poziomu piachu, ułożenia i sklejenia folii, płyt styropianowych (każdej z warstw osobno) itd. Wiem, że można to zrobić bo widziałem na forum w dziennikach budowy płyty wykonywane dokładnie. Więc sie da tylko trzeba chcieć. Jak widać z Twoich wycen (dzięki za info  :smile:  ta moja 2x większa daje to co u mnie w wstępnych kosztorysach (2x200m = 2x50tyś + 18ty... to daje 120tyśplus trochę wiecej na rurki ogrzewania u mnie, bo więcej m2 - więc ta wycena na 130tyś jest porównywalna). Ale inni pisza o mniejszych cenach, że dali mniej... dużo mniej i to mnie zadziwia. Ja im tego nie neguję tylko mnie to zadziwia. BO ja od trzech ekip różnych otrzymałem na bazie projektu wycenę na płytę o tych parametrach co podałem (bez legletuu ale z rurkami na wodne ) podobną - pomiędzy 125-135tyś. Różnica 10tyś. tylko legalett droższy bo chcą za ten system etc. więcej, ale koszt samej płyty podobny - 115-120tyś... Te wyceny zawierają słownie wszystko - robiciznę, piach (działka nie jes równa - ma spadek na długości 50m o 1,5m), folie, rurki, styropiany, zbrojenie,beton etc...  
Rozpocznę budowę dopiero jak znajdę takich co zrobią zgodnie z umową i projektem  :smile:  i z założonym kosztorysem  :smile: . Tylko teraz oprócz ekipy to ten kosztorys przez niektórych z forumowiczów jest podważany - ja nie odmawiam im racji, ale kto mi wskaże wtedy ekipę co dobrze zrobi po tych wycenach co daja forumowicze, zgodnie z projektem i umową? Projekt (indywidualny) z architektem cyzelowaliśmy 9 miesięcy. Ciekawe czy wybór ekip etc. też tyle potrwa.najwyzej budowa rozpocznie się w przyszłym roku a nie 2011.

----------


## QBELEK

Wycena legalettu nie obejmuje kosztów pospółki i toi-toi...

----------


## moni-niebieski

Powiem tak- towar dostarcza inwestor montuje firma"....." to jest tak że ten sam materiał kupisz ty i kupi firma przez ciebie wybrana ale firma ma jeszcze narzut na materiał i stąd wynika wyższa cena. Podam przykład za styrodur firma która chciała nam zrobić płytę chciała policzyć ok 450zł/m3 (oczywiści na początku pan nie chciał wogóle podać cen materiałów ale powiedziałm że za drogo chcą to się pan wygadał że przecież styrodur kosztuje tyle....) tu na miejcu kosztował on 410zł a my kupiliśmy go przez allegro  :smile:  za 370zł z transportem gratis! ogólnie ceny materiałów na miejscu są 15-20% droższe niż w necie- jak narazie nic nie kupiliśmy tu wszystko zamawiane jest przez nezt jak narazie zaoszczędziliśmy ok 15 tys.-

----------


## marfe

Zgadzam się z tym co piszesz. W wycenach/kosztorysach żadam osobno cen z materiały i usługi. Weryfikuję ceny i patrzę czy sa drodzy czy nie w stosunku do średnich cen - w materiale i usługach. Dzięki temu też mam oszczędności już w kosztorysie. To co oszczędzę zostawiam jako budzet na sytuacje awaryjne  :smile: 
Tylko to materały, a z usługą gorzej - bo cena jedno a jakość? Ma wyjść na budowie?  :smile:

----------


## marfe

> Wycena legalettu nie obejmuje kosztów pospółki i toi-toi...


Yeap... wymieniają w umowie czego nie dostarczają  :smile:  czytałem ich wycenę... dlatego na razie cenowo są na ostatnim miejscu, najdrożsi. Nie uwzględnią też, że ja mam w projekcie 25cm w poziomie, i 30cm w pionie izolacji, albo że mam wpisane w projekcie folię pod styropian i pod płytę, na styropian... To powoduje, że różnica w cenie wynosi 30tyś w moich wyliczeniach (mogę się mylić) uwzględniając wszystko względem wyceny płyty na ogrzewanie wodne a legalett z uwzględniem tych apsketów o jakich czytałem na forum.

----------


## moni-niebieski

Ja dyskutowałam z ekipami tak jak blondynka (bez obrazy) a czym panowie zalepiają dziury po uchwytach w ytongu a jak panowie będę kłaść ocieplenie to ja bym chciała bez kołkowania i czy trzeba listwę startową jak słyszałam że co to listwa startowa i że bez kołkowania nie da rady albo po co zaklejać to koniec dyskusji jedna firma wiedziała mniej więcej co i jak - przyznała się że robili tak ale w niemczech bo tu nikt tak nie robi ale jak ja chcę to mi tak zrobią- to tylko pozostało mi negocjować cenę za robociznę- pan odrazu zrzekł się zamawiania towaru bo wiedział czym to pachnie ( u nas materiały dobrej jakości lub ponadstandardowe trzeba zamawiać nie dostępności od ręki np styropian grafit 25cm z frezem).

----------


## marfe

To czekam na namiary na tę ekipę co wie co i jak  :smile: . Zobaczymy jak zrobią  :smile: . Z materiałami - jeśli trzeba to też zamówię i poczeka sobie ten materiał w kontenerze  na swoją kolej. Też grafit 30cm (razem) frezowany na ściany np. basfa albo termoorganika fasada platinium plus czy jakoś  tak. I tez klej dla parterówki powinien wystarczyć chociaz niektórzy kołki radzą dodać. Mi może te dziury w murze tak by nie przeszkadzały jak dziury w ociepleniu zaklejane pianką )nietermiczną)byle jak . podobnie jak byle jak wycinane dziury w styropianie pod np. kanalizę.

----------


## moni-niebieski

Mam już pozwolenie na budowę - ekipa rusza 6 czerwca- oto mój dziennik budowy http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...nie-na-budowę

----------


## wanker

> Witam nasza Pani Architekt zaprojektowała nam nastepujący fundament.
> 1.podsypka piaskowa zagęszczona 20cm
> 2.chudy beton 10 
> 3.2xpapa
> 4.płyta żelbetonowa B20 15 cm
> 5.folia czarna PE
> 6.styropian twardy 20 cm
> 7.płyta betonowa dociskowa 10cm
> 8.gładź cementowa z instalacją ogrzewania podłogowego 5 cm
> ...


Pani architekt nie zajmuje sie rozwiazaniami technicznymi od tego jest iznynier budowlany.

----------


## wanker

> Witam nasza Pani Architekt zaprojektowała nam nastepujący fundament.
> 1.podsypka piaskowa zagęszczona 20cm
> 2.chudy beton 10 
> 3.2xpapa
> 4.płyta żelbetonowa B20 15 cm
> 5.folia czarna PE
> 6.styropian twardy 20 cm
> 7.płyta betonowa dociskowa 10cm
> 8.gładź cementowa z instalacją ogrzewania podłogowego 5 cm
> ...


Co za fundament jak w bunkrze :Confused: ??? plyta nosna ma tylko 15cm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  wg mnie  i tak za malo. Plyta musi miec zbrojenie gora i dolem. NP. Otulina dol min 5 cm + otulina gora min 3cm + zbrojenie siatka dolne fi 12 *2= 2.4cm + zbrojenie siatka gorne 2.4 cm= razem 13 cm  a  TE________ 2 cm_____________ CO ZOSTAJ TO ODLEGOSC POMIEDZY ZBROJENIE GORNYM I DOLNY  !!!!!!.     BABIE  CHATE ROZWALICIE   :WTF: .

----------


## trafal

Witam, jako że jestem początkującym pozwolę sobie zamieścić przekrój który otrzymałem od geologa. Jeżeli można to proszę o opinie jak powinna wyglądać płyta fundamentowa która zostanie posadowiona na tego typu gruncie. Dodam ze domek ma mieć  około 170 mkw z użytkowym poddaszem.

----------


## SKUT13

> Witam, jako że jestem początkującym pozwolę sobie zamieścić przekrój który otrzymałem od geologa. Jeżeli można to proszę o opinie jak powinna wyglądać płyta fundamentowa która zostanie posadowiona na tego typu gruncie. Dodam ze domek ma mieć  około 170 mkw z użytkowym poddaszem.


Grunty nieciekawe, ale jak ma wyglądać płyta to powie projekt. Na podstawie samych odwiertów ciężko powiedzieć jak ma wyglądać. Proponuję udać się do projektanta.

----------


## aadamuss24

> Co za fundament jak w bunkrze??? plyta nosna ma tylko 15cm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  wg mnie  i tak za malo. Plyta musi miec zbrojenie gora i dolem. NP. Otulina dol min 5 cm + otulina gora min 3cm + zbrojenie siatka dolne fi 12 *2= 2.4cm + zbrojenie siatka gorne 2.4 cm= razem 13 cm  a  TE________ 2 cm_____________ CO ZOSTAJ TO ODLEGOSC POMIEDZY ZBROJENIE GORNYM I DOLNY  !!!!!!.     BABIE  CHATE ROZWALICIE  .


Też nie za bardzo rozumiem taki układ warst, bo niby płyta wygląda na nie za grubą ( bo gruba jest powszechnie krytykowana  :smile:  ) ale tak jak pisze wanker dookoła zbrojenia pozostaje mało betonu. Podbeton 10 cm tego nie zastąpi. 
Im mniej cudnych warst tym lepiej. Jeśli już jest styrodur to już jest cud, miód i orzeszki  :smile: 
Po co folie skoro grunt pod domem będzie suchy ? zakładam, że nikt się nie pcha w budowę płyty na cieku wodnym lub lokalnej kałuży bez wykonania badań.
Płyta + opaska osłaniają przed opadami, dodatkowo drenaż dookoła budynku zapewni spokój na wieki.
Miałem w projekcie drenaż ale ze względu na czyste piaski pod płytą i wodę głęboko zrezygnowałem z niego, ale ktoś kto ma inny grunt, mniej pewny powinien dobrze pomyśleć o drenażu aby odprowadzić ewentualną wodę a nie zastanawiać się na foliami które będą tylko utrudniały odpływ wody. Jeśli grunt jest mokry i woda wejdzie w zakamarki folii to przez sto lat nie wyjdzie. 
pozdr adam

----------


## freshcorp

Wcześniej przed realizacją śledziłem ten wątek i dowiedziałem się kilku ciekawych rzeczy. Teraz jestem o krok do przodu bo już mam gotową płytę fundamentową stąd mam przyjemność podzielić się z Wami moim doświadczeniem i informacjami: http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...damentow%C4%85

----------


## lukasz69karolina

a czy może mi ktoś powiedzić jak to jest z formalnościami?
mamy już pozwolenie na budowę, w projekcie są normalne fundamenty - jesli byśmy chcieli jednak płytę to możemy? czy trzeba by robić zmianę pozwolenia?
a może nie da się tego zbyt sprawdzić i "nielegalnie" zrobić się da  :wink:

----------


## HenoK

> a czy może mi ktoś powiedzić jak to jest z formalnościami?
> mamy już pozwolenie na budowę, w projekcie są normalne fundamenty - jesli byśmy chcieli jednak płytę to możemy? czy trzeba by robić zmianę pozwolenia?
> a może nie da się tego zbyt sprawdzić i "nielegalnie" zrobić się da


Według aktualnego stanu przepisów taka zmiana posadowienia budynku jest zmianą nieistotną, ale ... oceny takiej i stosownego wpisu w dzienniku budowy dokonuje projektant.
Bez akceptacji projektanta jest to samowola budowlana ze wszystkimi wynikającymi z tego konsekwencjami (odpowiedzialnością kierownika budowy za budowę niezgodnie z decyzją o pozwoleniu na budowę, koniecznością legalizacji samowoli pod rygorem nakazu rozbiórki, grzywna, itp.).

----------


## HenoK

> Wcześniej przed realizacją śledziłem ten wątek i dowiedziałem się kilku ciekawych rzeczy. Teraz jestem o krok do przodu bo już mam gotową płytę fundamentową stąd mam przyjemność podzielić się z Wami moim doświadczeniem i informacjami: http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...damentow%C4%85


Bardzo ładna płyta  :smile: , z jednym zastrzeżeniem - *niepotrzebna, a wręcz szkodliwa jest ta folia pod styrodurem*. Dlaczego szkodliwa pisałem tutaj : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5865038 .

----------


## מרכבה

> Bardzo ładna płyta , z jednym zastrzeżeniem - niepotrzebna, a wręcz szkodliwa jest ta folia pod styrodurem. Dlaczego szkodliwa pisałem


No przy okazji trzeba wspomnieć o stropach odwróconych to samo się dzieje jak jest papa na wierzchu.
Wymaga wręcz pancernej paroizolacji takie rozwiązanie  :smile:

----------


## dunlop

> a czy może mi ktoś powiedzić jak to jest z formalnościami?
> mamy już pozwolenie na budowę, w projekcie są normalne fundamenty - jesli byśmy chcieli jednak płytę to możemy? czy trzeba by robić zmianę pozwolenia?
> a może nie da się tego zbyt sprawdzić i "nielegalnie" zrobić się da


Witam,
Można to zrobić zupełnie legalnie i nie potrzeba projektu zamiennego - nielegalnie bym nie ryzykował. Na privie zamieszczam info.

----------

